# Another "You don't know nicotine" message



## fbb1964 (2/4/21)

Our editorial team watched Tobacco-Free Kids' #TakeDownTobacco "roast" funded by Michael Bloomberg. Not amusing.
25 years of "fear fundraising", muddying the facts, shaming people, & oversimplifying a complex issue has led to millions of preventable deaths.
This is not funny.
If you're looking for a serious discussion about smoking, we made a movie that listens to leading scientists and cares about those whose lives are affected. It's not funny, but it is needed to reverse years of malinformation.

https://watchibex.com/programs/ydkn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964 (3/4/21)

Another example of the "anti-vaping" propaganda rubbish being posted all over social media by parents in the US. No facts no scientific proof just toxic "feelings based" propaganda with absolutely no foundation or truth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## fbb1964 (3/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)

Can some explain to me why this a-hole is always busy with this disinformation? How does he fit into this whole anti-vaping story?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grouter (3/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> Can some explain to me why this a-hole is always busy with this disinformation? How does he fit into this whole anti-vaping story?


If you mean Michael Bloomberg: 
I see him as a wealthy, power-hungry a-hole, trying to push his beliefs onto the rest of the world, and thinking he can succeed because he is insanely wealthy and that somehow gives him the right to do so. 
"I know what's best for you - do as I say, shut up and conform".
Not unlike the whole scene with the WHO and covid.
Fukkem all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964 (3/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> Can some explain to me why this a-hole is always busy with this disinformation? How does he fit into this whole anti-vaping story?



your asking about Michael Bloomberg. correct?
This one explains it quite well mate who he is and what he's doing.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bloomberg’s-war-on-vaping-a-3-part-series-by-regwatch.t71969/

This one goes in depth about Bloomberg specifically as well. Well worth the read.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bloomberg...it-do-more-harm-than-good.t71864/#post-910454

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)

Thanks guys, it's just amazing that he has such a arse pain over something that he knows nothing about! I thought he was a major player in tobacco money they way he is behaving! Sorry guys yes Bloomturd ag I mean Bloomberg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> Can some explain to me why this a-hole is always busy with this disinformation? How does he fit into this whole anti-vaping story?



He is a Democrat?!


----------



## Adephi (3/4/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> He is a Democrat?!



Yep. Previous major of New York. Also ran for Presidential nominee last year against Biden.


----------

